# Seguimento Praias 2009 (Temperatura água, ondulação, vento, etc)



## Vince (1 Mai 2009 às 02:03)

Nestes próximos dias serão os primeiros de praia para muitos, pelo que é agora aberto o tópico de 2009 para seguimento das praias no que respeita à temperatura da água, ondulação, vento, etc, bem como para acompanhar outras notícias que sejam importantes neste tema como por exemplo a limpeza/poluição, interdições, segurança, etc.

*Link's úteis:*

*Temperatura da água*
 IM - Informação Costeira
 IM - Modelo Estado do Mar (MAR3G) - Previsão Temperatura 
 NOAA AVHRR Europe Sea Surface Temperature
 Instituto Hidrográfico (Temperatura Bóias)
 CLIMAAT Temperatura Bóias Açores
 CLIMAAT Temperatura Bóias Madeira
 Meteogalicia - Temperatura da água do Atlântico - Meteosat 9
 Meteogalicia (Temperatura Bóias Galiza)
 Temperatura del agua del mar AEMET
 AEMET Predicción Playas (Espanha)

*Ondulação e Marés*
 IM - Modelo Estado do Mar (MAR3G) - Previsão Ondulação 
 Instituto Hidrográfico (Bóias, ondulação, marés, etc)
 NOAA Wave Watch III
 WindGuru
 Storm Surf - Wave Model - North Atlantic Sea Height (em pés)

*Segurança, Qualidade, etc*
 Qualificação de Águas Balneares 2008 (Resultados de análises por praia)
 SNIRH - Zonas Balneares
 Associação Bandeira Azul
 Associação Bandeira Azul - Lista Praias 2009  (Anúncio a 8 de Maio de 2009)
 Instituto de Socorros a Náufragos (Vigilância, segurança, riscos)

*Surf*
 Offshore
 Suftotal
 WindGuru

*Webcams*
 BeachCam (várias webcams)
 Praia da Salema Algarve
 Sagres
 Lagos
 Peniche
 Cascais


----------



## AnDré (5 Mai 2009 às 20:35)

De Sábado para cá, as praias de Lisboa têm estado em alta. Como se verão fosse.
E com as concessionárias a terem já nadadores salvadores por todo o lado.

E se domingo o mar na linha até estava bravo, hoje a tranquilidade reinava.
A água fria, já nem estava assim tão má.


Estado do mar esta manhã na praia de São Pedro do Estoril. A imagem repetia-se em toda a linha de Oeiras-Cascais









Praia de São Pedro do Estoril a meio da tarde. Mais uma vez o cenário era igual nas praias em redor.


----------



## Veterano (5 Mai 2009 às 22:00)

Pois o panorama aqui no norte não era diferente: mar calmo, pouco vento, ambiente tépido, a água é que não devia estar muito quente...


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Mai 2009 às 12:59)

Ontem a anteontem estive na praia, na Caparica (Praias da Cabana do Pescador e Princesa, para quem conheça), e apenas posso dizer que estavam dias de praia de fazer inveja à maioria dos dias de praia no Verão.
Pena a água que ainda está um bocado fria, embora ontem menos fria que anteontem...


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Mai 2009 às 19:02)

E com ondulação Oeste e sem nortadas há já alguns dias,
a temperatura da água aqui pelo litoral norte lá vai aquecendo.
Ainda na semana passada com todo o sol e até algum calor
tínhamos 12,9   13º.
Hoje , com todo este cinzento fresco a temperatura
da água já vai nuns razoáveis 15.4 (synop das 12h de P.Rubras)
Nada mau,  para o que por cá em muito Julho e Agosto se gasta...


----------



## ecobcg (18 Mai 2009 às 09:50)

Aqui ficam mais uns links para webcams em praias aqui perto (não sei se algum já foi aqui colocado!):
Praia da Rocha - http://www.portisub.com/portisub/files/webcampraiarocha.html

Praia de Carvoeiro - http://www.algarve-webcams.com/index.php?livestream-carvoeiro-strand

Vários - http://pt.webcams.travel/webcam/1227956180-Weather-Carvoeiro-beach-(Algarve)-Poço-Partido


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Mai 2009 às 13:25)

E na já indispensável visita ao mercado de Angeiras 
(aberto de segunda a domingo) onde o peixe tem mais encanto,
espreitei o mar






[/URL][/IMG]

E surpreendentemente encontrei o mar chão.
O tempo cinzento,encoberto e sem brisa nenhuma
ajudou a um cenário de tranquilidade e harmonia.
Retemperado , com toda esta paz e equilíbrio, 
só falta mesmo atirar-me ao robalo (almoçar) ...
Aí vou eu...


----------



## Magnusson (27 Mai 2009 às 21:13)

Pessoal, vou Sexta para Tavira, vou apanhar levante bravo ou dá para ir á água? ehehe, obrigado desde já.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Mai 2009 às 21:52)

Pois bem... este levante vai ser forte... onde a ondulão poderá ir até aos 3m segundo os modelos e a previsão do IM!!

Se for para ilha de Tavira  é bom que leve a 'tabua' pois vais estar bom para o surf!!

A tem_agua andará a rontar os 17ºC /18ºC... ainda esta fria!!


----------



## Magnusson (27 Mai 2009 às 22:36)

]ToRnAdO[;146180 disse:
			
		

> Pois bem... este levante vai ser forte... onde a ondulão poderá ir até aos 3m segundo os modelos e a previsão do IM!!
> 
> Se for para ilha de Tavira  é bom que leve a 'tabua' pois vais estar bom para o surf!!
> 
> A tem_agua andará a rontar os 17ºC /18ºC... ainda esta fria!!




É preciso ter galo  Lá se vai o meu fds de praia


----------



## Lousano (30 Mai 2009 às 14:56)

Na praia do Baleal está um mar "flat", com ondas no máximo de 0,5 mt. e a temperatura da água bem fresca (deve rondar os 17º).


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Mai 2009 às 17:15)

E o que havia de cinzento há uns dias atrás ,hoje era só sol e azul






[/URL][/IMG]

Muito raro mesmo em julhos ou Agostos este sol quente, abrasador e
sobretudo sem nortadas, nem sequer ligeiras brisas.
Que praia hoje, que encontrei na minha visita dominical ( religiosa)
ao mercado de Angeiras para me abastecer de bom peixe...
Pena é a temperatura da água, ainda  completamente gelada 
( 14,0 º - segundo o synop das 12 UTC de P.Rubras)
confirmado pelos meus pobres pés...


----------



## frederico (31 Mai 2009 às 17:45)

Previsão de 22ºC para a praia de ilha Canela, para amnhâ; ou seja, nas praias da baía  de Monte Gordo já devem estar temperaturas da água do mar de Verão!

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/playas?l=2101001&p=21


----------



## Brunomc (2 Jun 2009 às 18:54)

a depressão a empurrar o que resta do nevoeiro e neblina 







Fotos de duas praias no litoral centro :





Temperatura da água : 17.0ºC
Temperatura do Ar  : 24.0ºC





Temperatura da água : 17.0ºC
Temperatura do Ar  : 23.0ºC


----------



## AnDré (3 Jun 2009 às 20:36)

*Bandeira azul atribuída a 30 novas praias*



> Irlanda é o único país que, em termos percentuais, está à frente de Portugal em matéria de praias galardoadas
> 2009-05-09
> 
> 
> ...



Jornal de Noticias


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Jun 2009 às 16:33)

De férias prazenteiras ,não em busca de sol nem de banhos de mar,
já se sabia, mas à procura de imagens e texturas diferentes
hoje desaguei na Praia Grande







Mar revolto, areal quase deserto, cenário que irá sendo
alterado com o decorrer da semana...


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Jun 2009 às 02:32)

Dificilmente o litoral alentejano e o litoral Oeste algarvio terão  um outro período de Verão tão intenso e duradoiro como o que estão agora a viver,
no  Verão que se avizinha.
A temperatura da água do mar (16,7º  em Sines )  é que ainda não ajuda ,embora raramente por estas bandas haja colaboração do vasto Atlântico.E ainda é Junho.Para os Oceanos , que levam mais tempo a aquecer 
é normal esta discrepância entre a ,desde já ,quente atmosfera
e a ainda fresca água do enorme oceano defronte...


----------



## AnDré (19 Jun 2009 às 09:02)

nimboestrato disse:


> Dificilmente o litoral alentejano e o litoral Oeste algarvio terão  um outro período de Verão tão intenso e duradoiro como o que estão agora a viver,
> no  Verão que se avizinha.
> A temperatura da água do mar (16,7º  em Sines )  é que ainda não ajuda ,embora raramente por estas bandas haja colaboração do vasto Atlântico.E ainda é Junho.Para os Oceanos , que levam mais tempo a aquecer
> é normal esta discrepância entre a ,desde já ,quente atmosfera
> e a ainda fresca água do enorme oceano defronte...



Ainda ontem ao início da tarde, a bóia de Sines estava a marcar pela primeira vez este ano 20ºC.






Neste momento está com 18,1ºC.
Os 16,7ºC devem ter sido um pico frio esporádico.


Já Faro tem andado na casa dos 21ºC-22ºC.
Ao passo que mais a norte, Leixões anda pelos 17ºC.


----------



## Chingula (19 Jun 2009 às 16:53)

nimboestrato disse:


> De férias prazenteiras ,não em busca de sol nem de banhos de mar,
> já se sabia, mas à procura de imagens e texturas diferentes
> hoje desaguei na Praia Grande
> 
> ...



Bonita fotografia, gostaria de acrescentar que a areia apresenta zonas de areia preta que é Ilmenite (óxido de ferro e titanio)...com um íman apanha-se bem.


----------



## AnDré (19 Jun 2009 às 21:23)

Estive hoje na Costa da Caparica, e só tenho a dizer que nunca tinha sentido a água do mar tão quente em Junho como senti hoje.
Parecia Setembro.

Água límpida, quente (para a região que é), e com uma corrente ligeiramente moderada. 

Brutal!


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jun 2009 às 12:18)

Duas fotos da Praia da Saúde, na Costa da Caparica, ontem!











A água nem estava má...


----------



## AnDré (20 Jun 2009 às 12:29)

Gilmet disse:


> Duas fotos da Praia da Saúde, na Costa da Caparica, ontem!
> 
> A água nem estava má...



Temperaturas da água do mar ontem, com a costa ocidental a chegar aos 19-20ºC e o sotavento algarvio aos 24ºC.






Às 11h50 UTC, as bóias disponíveis na página do instituto hidrográfico marcam as seguintes temperaturas:

Leixões: 18,5ºC
Sines: 19,5ºC
Faro: 22,0ºC

A temperatura prevista para a Isla Canela (fronteira espanhola com o sotavento algarvio), para este fim-de-semana é de 24-25ºC.


----------



## meteo (20 Jun 2009 às 22:50)

AnDré disse:


> Estive hoje na Costa da Caparica, e só tenho a dizer que nunca tinha sentido a água do mar tão quente em Junho como senti hoje.
> Parecia Setembro.
> 
> Água límpida, quente (para a região que é), e com uma corrente ligeiramente moderada.
> ...



Hoje em Carcavelos o mesmo..Não me lembro de ir á agua nesta zona com água tão boa,pelo menos nos 2 últimos anos...Com muito calor lá fora,entrava-se na água com toda a facilidade..Parecia estar a uns 21/22 graus,e a verdade é que um amigo meu que foi andar de barco disse que até á zona de S.Pedro a água estava nos 21/22 graus... Pior foi a partir dai(S.Pedro até ao Guincho),diferia dos 18 aos 20..


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Jun 2009 às 04:06)

AnDré disse:


> Temperaturas da água do mar ontem, com a costa ocidental a chegar aos 19-20ºC e o sotavento algarvio aos 24ºC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh André: tenho feito tentativas , mas não tenho conseguido.
Onde  consultar esse mapa que já fez parte dos meus favoritos
e com a reestruturaçãO do IM espanhol , perdi-o? 

E hoje  (ontem) , nem uma agulha boliu do nascer ao por do sol,
em terras de todos os ventos ...
Onde pára a Nortada?
Grande sábado de praia de Caminha a Vila Real.
Domingo promete reincidir.
E Segunda ainda...
Haja Verão...


----------



## frederico (21 Jun 2009 às 04:40)

24ºC de água do mar na praia de Monte Gordo não é nada de anormal mesmo nesta altura do ano.


----------



## psm (21 Jun 2009 às 06:48)

nimboestrato disse:


> Oh André: tenho feito tentativas , mas não tenho conseguido.
> Onde  consultar esse mapa que já fez parte dos meus favoritos
> e com a reestruturaçãO do IM espanhol , perdi-o?
> 
> ...





Apanhei eu ela no Guincho, ela ai está quase sempre presente, dai ser um sitio unico em Portugal.
É raro o dia sem que ela não esteja presente e ontem se fez notar, mas de forma moderada.


----------



## Vince (21 Jun 2009 às 09:22)

nimboestrato disse:


> Oh André: tenho feito tentativas , mas não tenho conseguido.
> Onde  consultar esse mapa que já fez parte dos meus favoritos
> e com a reestruturaçãO do IM espanhol , perdi-o?



Acrescentei-o aos links do primeiro post deste tópico. É este:
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/satelite/pderiv?opc2=mar


A água na costa  está de facto quente. Há 4 dias atrás já apresentava uma anomalia positiva interessante que agora deve ser superior.

*Anomalia 5ªfeira 18 Junho*


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Jun 2009 às 11:20)

Vince disse:


> Acrescentei-o aos links do primeiro post deste tópico. É este:
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/satelite/pderiv?opc2=mar



Pois é ...Distracções minhas.
Obrigado Vince...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Jun 2009 às 13:25)

Boas...

REPORT PRAIAS - V.R.S.A.:

Praia Ponta da Areia: 24ºC/25ºC - Vento Moderado NW - Corrente SW <0.5m 
Sem Vigilancia

Baia de Monte Gordo: 24ºC/25ºC - Vento Moderado NW - Corrente SW <0.5m
BANDEIRA VERDE

Praia Fluvial do Marinheiro: 21ºC/22ºC - Vento Fraco NW - Corrente N  <0.5m
Sem Vigilancia

Praia Fluvial do Amor: 21ºC/22ºC - Vento Fraco NW - Corrente N - Ond. Nula
Sem Vigilancia

Manta Rota/Cacela Velha:23ºC/24ºC - Vento Moderado NW - Corrente SW <0.5m 
BANDEIRA VERDE


Bom dia para a pratica de praia


----------



## sugarmicer (24 Jun 2009 às 10:43)

Uma boa ajuda para saber o tempo nas praias.
www.meteopraias.com


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jun 2009 às 03:22)

A água tem estado quente mesmo no litoral norte, a rondar os 22ºC no zona do Porto


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2009 às 11:02)

As anomalias ontem:


----------



## Lousano (26 Jun 2009 às 11:23)

A bóia junto ao porto de Leixões regista uma temperatura mais normal.


----------



## rozzo (26 Jun 2009 às 11:34)

Sim, não se esqueçam que esses mapas a essa escala pouco ou nada vão apanhar o afloramento costeiro de água fria na faixa litoral.. 
Seja como for, são valores elevados, e até são simpáticos para uma pequena ajuda na frente que vem aí no f-d-s..


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2009 às 11:47)

Julgo que a temperatura numa praia é sempre um pouco superior à de uma bóia. Mesmo na Galiza há temperaturas de 19ºC na praia, daí que não me surpreenda que nalgumas praias do norte a água possa rondar os 20 ou 21ºC dependendo da configuração das praias.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jun 2009 às 11:52)

Segundo o MeteoGalicia:


----------



## rozzo (26 Jun 2009 às 11:53)

Vince disse:


> Julgo que a temperatura numa praia é sempre um pouco superior à de uma boiá. Mesmo na Galiza há temperaturas de 19ºC na praia, daí que não me surpreenda que nalgumas praias do norte a água possa rondar os 20 ou 21ºC dependendo da configuração das praias.



Pois, isso não sei, talvez depende da distância da bóia à praia e da situação..
Se não estiver muito afastada, em dias de sol realmente faz sentido, pois aqueles primeiros metros junto à praia, com água menos profunda claro aquecem mais.. Isto ali numa escala muito pequena, talvez só de dezenas ou centenas de metros.
Mas em contrapartida, se a bóia estiver mais longe, e em situações normais, acho que a água a uns bons Km's da costa provavelmente teria temperaturas mais altas que nos Km's mais próximos, devido ao upwelling..
Mas não sou nada especialista em Oceanografia  E além do mais, admito que não faço a menor ideia da distância à praia dessas bóias do Hidrográfico.. Suponho que estejam relativamente perto? O que até faz sentido tendo em conta os valores relativamente mais baixos nas bóias, em comparação com o mapa a maior escala..


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2009 às 12:03)

rozzo disse:


> Pois, isso não sei, talvez depende da distância da bóia à praia e da situação..
> Se não estiver muito afastada, em dias de sol realmente faz sentido, pois aqueles primeiros metros junto à praia, com água menos profunda claro aquecem mais.. Isto ali numa escala muito pequena, talvez só de dezenas ou centenas de metros.
> Mas em contrapartida, se a bóia estiver mais longe, e em situações normais, acho que a água a uns bons Km's da costa provavelmente teria temperaturas mais altas que nos Km's mais próximos, devido ao upwelling..
> Mas não sou nada especialista em Oceanografia  E além do mais, admito que não faço a menor ideia da distância à praia dessas bóias do Hidrográfico.. Suponho que estejam relativamente perto? O que até faz sentido tendo em conta os valores relativamente mais baixos nas bóias, em comparação com o mapa a maior escala..




Sim, refiro-me aos poucos metros de praia devido à baixa profundidade, aquecimento do sol, pouca ondulação, etc. Já notei isso bastantes vezes no Algarve em relação à Boiá de Faro em que em muitas praias a água está nitidamente mais quente do que a Boiá diz, mas isso já dependerá das praias também, por exemplo algumas de Cascais a água aquece bem acima da temperatura geral da água indicada para a região. A distância das bóias desconheço, mas julgo que muitas serão bóias portuárias e que servem para indicar as condições do Porto logo não estando encostadas à margem também não serão muito afastadas, talvez 200, 300 ou 400 metros especulo eu.

Quanto ao upwelling certo, mas à partida as águas estão assim porque ele não está estará a ocorrer por falta da habitual nortada do Anticiclone que anda refugiado, somado com o calor que esteve e a migração de água do sul e da água bastante quente do mediterrâneo para o Atlântico a quando daqueles dias de levante moderado. Julgo que será a soma de tudo isso que explicará a situação actual, mas também não percebo grande coisa do assunto, é apenas a ideia que tenho.


----------



## Veterano (26 Jun 2009 às 12:14)

Em dias de muito calor, é frequente a água superficial, o 1º metro de profundidade, estar bastante mais quente do que a camada inferior, não sei a que profundidade se efectua a medição nas bóias.


----------



## AnDré (26 Jun 2009 às 12:36)

No instituto hidrográfico, nas coordenadas de cada bóia, onde diz _Profundidade_, não é a profundidade à qual a bóia está instalada?

No caso específico da Madeira, com duas bóias até relativamente perto uma da outra, 8 metros de profundidade entre a bóia do Funchal e a bóia do Caniçal, faz uma diferença de 2,8ºC.


----------



## rozzo (26 Jun 2009 às 13:27)

André, essa profundidade não é a profundidade da água no sítio onde está a bóia?
Também tive essa dúvida realmente..


----------



## AnDré (26 Jun 2009 às 13:43)

rozzo disse:


> André, essa profundidade não é a profundidade da água no sítio onde está a bóia?
> Também tive essa dúvida realmente..



Ah, sim. É capaz de ser isso.
Num lugar onde a profundidade da água é de 100 metros, é normal que a água esteja mais fria do que junto à costa (nas praias).

No entanto é estranha aquela diferença tão grande na Madeira.
No Caniçal a água é assim tão fria, quando comparada com a do Funchal?


----------



## rozzo (26 Jun 2009 às 13:57)

Se for isso, penso que no caso dessas 2 bóias a diferença de temperatura não será pela profundidade, mas sim pela localização, sabemos que a zona do Funchal é muito mais "agradável" e protegida, talvez também isso se note na água do mar..


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Jun 2009 às 16:45)

Skizzo disse:


> A água tem estado quente mesmo no litoral norte, a rondar os 22ºC no zona do Porto



Tá quentinha sim senhor, mas não exageremos.
No synop das 12 UTC de hoje  de P.Rubras 17,6º ( temperatura medida no interior do Porto de Leixões à saída da marina ) e na bóia do Instituto Hidrográfico ( não sei aonde está colocada) 19,4º ...
Seja como for e como as nortadas vão continuar ausentes pelo menos para mais uns quantos dias coloco sérias hipóteses de tomar banho no Atlântico 
( que aqui é sempre gélido) com temperaturas a rondar os 20 º no fim de semana e no início da próxima semana.Bem bom.
Há anos que ao longo de todo o Verão nunca se atingem tais temperaturas.
E esta anomalia serve para todo o litoral oeste...
Toca a aproveitar...


----------



## Veterano (26 Jun 2009 às 16:52)

O vento sudoeste continuado costuma trazer água mais quente às costas ocidentais, nomeadamente aqui no litoral norte. Não me admiraria que no fim de semana a temperatura da água fosse superior em certas fases do dia à temperatura ambiente.


----------



## Brunomc (26 Jun 2009 às 17:34)

ha uma praia no litoral alentejano que nunca tem a temperatura das boias..

tem a agua com uma temperatura elevada..ainda mais quentinha que as praias do Algarve..qual é qual é 

é a praia de S.torpes claro..para quem quiser banhar na água quentinha da central termoelétrica de Sines tá a vontade..parece que estamos nas caraibas 

so uma nota que deixo aqui..a temperatura da agua em algumas praias de portugal nem sempre são as que estão nas boias..por exemplo as praias como a Troia ou mesmo Vila Nova de Mil Fontes devido ao estuario dos rios..onde ha entrada de agua mais quente no mar...mas também penso que nao ultrapasse 1ºC ou 2ºC a mais...


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jun 2009 às 17:47)

nimboestrato disse:


> Tá quentinha sim senhor, mas não exageremos.
> No synop das 12 UTC de hoje  de P.Rubras 17,6º ( temperatura medida no interior do Porto de Leixões à saída da marina ) e na bóia do Instituto Hidrográfico ( não sei aonde está colocada) 19,4º ...
> Seja como for e como as nortadas vão continuar ausentes pelo menos para mais uns quantos dias coloco sérias hipóteses de tomar banho no Atlântico
> ( que aqui é sempre gélido) com temperaturas a rondar os 20 º no fim de semana e no início da próxima semana.Bem bom.
> ...



Eu estou a ler do gráfico que postei, que mostrava 21-22ºC... sei lá


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Jun 2009 às 17:24)

Acabadinho de chegar de Angeiras  com uma tarde que engana tudo e todos.
Desde logo o 1º factor agradável: Com o tempo encoberto que se mantém
aqui pelo litoral norte a praia estava deserta.
Depois , não havia ponta de vento sentindo-se até uma sensação de
algum desconforto pelo ar de certa forma abafado que era suprido logo a seguir pelo 3º factor surpreendente : a temperatura do Oceano está 
desconcertantemente supreendente. 
Resumindo: num dia que ninguém daria nada por ele ,lá fui eu à beira-mar
encontrar o que em tantos, todos vão procurar e dão meia volta e avançam...
2 belos banhos reconfortantes , sem frio, sem calores, sem nortada e sem
a confusão dos domingos de praia...
Há dias assim...


----------



## Skizzo (28 Jun 2009 às 20:46)

O problema é que para 90% das pessoas, a praia é para apanhar sol. Hoje não deu, como é óbvio.


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Jun 2009 às 02:03)

Skizzo disse:


> O problema é que para 90% das pessoas, a praia é para apanhar sol. Hoje não deu, como é óbvio.



Hoje também não houve muito sol, é certo.
Mas ao final da tarde lá estava ele a espreitar e eu
lá estava a banhos ,com sol, sem vento e a água, deuses meus,
a temperatura da água ,um sonho.
Não é todos os dias  que por estas bandas  abraça-se o oceano na casa dos 20º.  (19.6º na bóia , 19,2º na medição em Leixões).
Quem como eu acha um banho no mar uma imprescindível prática de 
restabelecimento energético mas tem o azar de ter normalmente o vasto Oceano defronte, nuns gélidos 15º ou quanto muito 16º, 
o melhor é aproveitar esta benesse divina.
Se me é permitido dar aqui um conselho ,pois então aqui vai:
-Aos do litoral Oeste : Ide , se puderdes...Ide até à praia.
e entrem mar adentro.Vão ver que não custa nada.
Esta benesse tem já fim anunciado.
Depois de quinta-feira voltará tudo ao normal.
Com as nortadas que entretanto regressarão ,bastarão 2 dias 
para a temperatura regressar aos normais 15º, 16º...
Quanto ao litoral sul ( a bóia de Faro, hoje registava menos 0.4º que a de Leixões) melhores dias virão.Quer na temperatura da água , quer do ar...
Para todos , bons mergulhos e boa natação fora das confrangedoras piscinas...


----------



## Lousano (30 Jun 2009 às 02:14)

nimboestrato disse:


> Hoje também não houve muito sol, é certo.
> Mas ao final da tarde lá estava ele a espreitar e eu
> lá estava a banhos ,com sol, sem vento e a água, deuses meus,
> a temperatura da água ,um sonho.
> ...



Eu adoro dias abafados e sem sol.

Os melhores dias de praia..... desde que não esteja muito vento, claro.


----------



## AnDré (30 Jun 2009 às 02:20)

nimboestrato disse:


> Se me é permitido dar aqui um conselho ,pois então aqui vai:
> -Aos do litoral Oeste : Ide , se puderdes...Ide até à praia.
> e entrem mar adentro.Vão ver que não custa nada.
> Esta benesse tem já fim anunciado.
> ...



No Sábado de manhã assisti a um acontecimento caricato. Apesar do dia estar nublado, também eu fui de manhã até à linha dar uma volta e mergulhar no mar que não dispenso nunca.
E quando estava a entrar na água, deparo-me com duas senhoras já de uma certa idade, a entrar pela água a dentro, totalmente vestidas, com uma espécie de aventais. Parecia que tinham saído da cozinha e tinham ido mergulhar literalmente vestidas. E dizia uma para a outra: "Olha como a água está boa. Olha! Olha!" E lá iam entrando por ali a dentro.

De facto, a água estava óptima, e até estava invulgarmente limpa. Sem algas nem o ar baço característico daquela zona. Mar tranquilo e com uma brisa de SE que nem por isso trazia frio.

Como disse o nimboestrato, há que aproveitar estes dias, pois tudo indica que o fim-de-semana trará a nortada de volta ao litoral oeste. E lá se vai o caldinho.


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Jul 2009 às 01:32)

AnDré disse:


> De facto, a água estava óptima, e até estava invulgarmente limpa...
> tudo indica que o fim-de-semana trará a nortada de volta ao litoral oeste. E lá se vai o caldinho.



E que caldinho.Absolutamente divinal a associação por estas bandas :
-O Caldinho da água e o caldinho que é uma beira-mar sem ponta de vento.
Às  20  horas ,depois de estar liberto dos afazeres profissionais, precipitei-me na praia mais próxima:
Às 21 h , ainda nadava  ,mergulhava, chapinava,
com água mais perto dos 21º que dos 20º. E o sol já  bem baixo, quase no horizonte,mas ainda 
omnipresente.
Por momentos pensei que estava noutro litoral.
Água e Atmosfera Ideal.
Se um turista , estrangeiro , pouco ligado a esta coisa da meteo 
tivesse decidido passar aqui estes 3 / 4  dias ,
e agora fosse para outro litoral , diria que ,
oh pá : aquilo , nas praias do Porto é que é.
Boa água, boa temperatura, ventos inexistentes e o sol 
até nem é muito forte. Grande Litoral .

Os 20º de costa a costa ( de Caminha a V.Real ) têm os dias contados.
Para os do litoral norte ( eu diria todo o litoral oeste), mete dó,  ver o regresso da nortada.
Podia vir aí qualquer coisa como uma transição rápida para uma Lestada Geral.
Agora viria o sol sem arrefecer a água a Oeste e aquecendo-a no litoral sul.
Assim é por vezes. e é Verão...
Mas não .Eram já muitos dias sem nortadas.Era muita fruta.
Ao menos que viesse chuva, mas nem isso...
( quem por aqui ao por-so sol, à beira-mar , hoje escolheu visitar,
sabe da mágoa. São tão pouquinhos os dias numa década como o fim de tarde /princípio da noite de hoje...)


----------



## Vince (1 Jul 2009 às 01:38)

Eu passei de "raspão" nos últimos dias pela Praia da Apúlia, e chamei-lhe um figo quando fui à água!  Na 2ª quinzena de Agosto quando for para a minha habitual quinzena em Lagos, só espero que esteja ao mesmo nível  
Pelo Minho tem estado tudo tão entusiasmado, que eu fiquei encarregado de fazer previsões para daqui a uma semana para uma série de instituições (de apoio social) de Braga que vão levar de autocarro os miúdos e miúdas para a praia na semana que vem, mas parece-me que a malta do norte se deixou envolver muito por esta "ilusão" da água a 20ºC, esperemos que não passageira. A nortada vem finalmente aí ? Ou nem por isso ?


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jul 2009 às 12:40)

ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de oeste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 20/21ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste inferiores a 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 20ºC

Fonte: IM

Estranho mesmo muito estranho, nunca lembro-me de a costa ocidental ter a água mais quente do que a costa algarvia, não é que a diferença seja assim muita mas é um facto a realçar, agora vem a nortada, que vai gelar a água na costa ocidental e na costa algarvia também, enquanto o sueste não vier e se mantiver as nortada lá vai descer para os 18ºC/19ºC como tem acontecido nos últimos verões à beira-mar algarvia. Só espero que em Agosto esteja um caldinho aí com 25ºC.


----------



## João Soares (1 Jul 2009 às 12:46)

Não é todos os dias que vemos Leixões a ganhar a Faro, no Verão ! 







Instituto Hidrográfico

PS: A Bóia de Sagres está desactualizada desde ontem as 15h40.


----------



## AnDré (1 Jul 2009 às 13:01)

Segundo o modelo de previsão da temperatura de água do mar do MeteoGalicia, é de esperar que pelo menos até amanhã a temperatura da água suba aí no litoral norte.

Previsões do modelo para o dia de ontem, em comparação com a previsão para o dia de hoje e amanhã (para as 18h).


----------



## meteo (1 Jul 2009 às 19:52)

Sem qualquer duvida que com céu nublado se pode ter grandes dias de praia!
Ainda hoje no Guincho com céu nublado uma boa parte do dia,estava muitissimo agradável... Os 90% ou a percentagem que for que gosta da praia quase só pelo Sol perde estes grandes dias e fica com os dias da nortada,porque muitas vezes termos sol indicia muita nortada..E eu sinceramente prefiro vento inexistente,céu nublado e calor!

Mais uma vez a temperatura da água esteve impecável   Mas como já esteve dias a mais com grande temperatura,ai vem ela,a senhora Nortada para acabar com as águas quentes


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jul 2009 às 01:20)

Por acaso estive em Labruge - Vila do Conde no dia 30 de Junho, durante a tarde, e a água estava um mimo. Para além disso o tempo esteve fantástico com um sol agradavelmente quente, uma brisa de sul que eliminava o excesso de calor.
Poucos são e serão os dias assim neste litoral norte, mas os que há são verdadeiramente inesquecíveis.

Acho que faz parte da cultura nortenha suportar com brio as nortadas, os nevoeiros, os chuviscos, a água fresca (no limiar de água saída do frigorífico) durante o relativamente curto verão que temos. Mas também por isso sabe bem ter condições diferentes durante uns dias.

Gosto de ter férias de praia com calor e águas agradáveis, seja no Algarve, na costa alentejana\Vicentina, ou na costa oeste (aqui apenas na 2ª quinzena de Julho e 1ª decena de Agosto - por causa das nortadas que a partir daí são marcadas). Mas tirarem-me dias de praia nesta costa fresca do norte não!!! Mesmo que a nortada esteja presente, o nevoeiro, a água "gelada" (tenho sempre de dar o meu mergulho...) eu tenho de lá ir. 
Em pequeno passava aqui 1 mês seguido de praia e nunca me queixei. Se um dia o tempo era esquisito para a prática balnear, o dia seguinte podia ser uma agradável surpresa - isto é verdadeiramente uma caixinha de surpresas...
Estóicamente cheguei a resistir com recurso a 2 tapa-ventos e 1 guarda-sol a autênticos vendavais - nortadas com 40-50 km\h e rajadas superiores - porque me estava a saber bem levar com o sol no corpo  e o vento para me refrescar: a solução seria bem, pior com mais de 30\35ºC na minha zona. 

Percebo que para quem não se habituou a isto torça o nariz a fazer praia por cá, mas isto é bom, garanto! "100% money back guaranteed"
Se não para as férias chamadas de "grandes", para uns dias bem passados (um fim de semana ou, melhor, a meio da semana - menos gente...)

Estou aberto a receber *críticas* de quem acha que assim não vale a pena fazer praia - mas eu sou assim! E como eu muitos há por cá...


----------



## Vince (2 Jul 2009 às 09:53)

A anomalia ao longo de todo o mês de Junho


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Jul 2009 às 03:31)

Vince disse:


> A anomalia ao longo de todo o mês de Junho



...e que bela anomalia .
Foi o 4º dia consecutivo em que nadei nas praias que estão sempre aqui tão perto de mim , mas que habitualmente  quedam longe, quer  pelo vento, quer pelas  águas frias .
Não me lembro desde o Verão de  2003 de  tal sucessão  de banhos a norte.
Amante da neve e do  frio ,das frentes frias activas , de "ventos a puxá-la".
das trovoadas e do "mau tempo" , confesso que este Verão no Oceano está, tem estado, sublime.
Se a população do Norte tivesse esta água por muitos dias doravante,
creio que o turismo algarvio ressentir-se-ía...
Pois é...Mas isto, tudo indica, irá  voltar à normalidade, não é?
Falta só um danoninho...
Nortadas para que vos quero???


----------



## Veterano (3 Jul 2009 às 08:37)

Enquanto continuar o vento de sudoeste/oeste, a água aguenta-se a uma boa temperatura. Com a chegada da nortada, refresca e aí só os valentes se atrevem a mergulhar...


----------



## psm (3 Jul 2009 às 09:00)

nimboestrato disse:


> ...e que bela anomalia .
> Foi o 4º dia consecutivo em que nadei nas praias que estão sempre aqui tão perto de mim , mas que habitualmente  quedam longe, quer  pelo vento, quer pelas  águas frias .
> Não me lembro desde o Verão de  2003 de  tal sucessão  de banhos a norte.
> Amante da neve e do  frio ,das frentes frias activas , de "ventos a puxá-la".
> ...







Do que me lembro, e com registros(Arriba piscina) foi em junho de 2005 com a agua no Guincho(praia com temperaturas da agua similares às do norte do país) a andar pelos 22º, é algo que nunca tinha sentido na minha vida naquela praia e em pleno mês de junho, mas este ano deverá andar pelos 20º a 21º. 
No ano de 2003 nunca tinha apanhado 20º no guincho pois mas andava pelos 19º ou 18º o ano mais anormal foi o de 2005(junho) que o de 2003 em relação à agua do mar temperatura

Devo salientar que nesta praia, e na generalidade das praias da costa ocidental é no mês de Setembro, e algumas vezes no mês de outubro que temos estes belos valores  de temperatura na agua.


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Jul 2009 às 13:43)

...e ao 7º dia consecutivo a banhos nas tépidas águas do Norte,
a mais espectacular manhã de praia:
-uma ligeiríssima brisa de noroeste, uns 23 º no ar e uns 20.5º na água 
e sol, muito sol...
e mais de meia hora a nadar.
tRÊS PALAVRAS : im  pre  sionante...


----------



## vitamos (6 Jul 2009 às 09:22)

nimboestrato disse:


> ...e ao 7º dia consecutivo a banhos nas tépidas águas do Norte,
> a mais espectacular manhã de praia:
> -uma ligeiríssima brisa de noroeste, uns 23 º no ar e uns 20.5º na água
> e sol, muito sol...
> ...



Ora para acrescentar que no Sábado desloquei-me à Figueira da Foz e foi sem dúvida impressionante poder dar um mergulho naquilo que chamaria um "caldo". Céu pouco nublado, um vento que embora presente pouco incomodava e sobretudo uma água que dava vontade de estar dentro dela horas e horas...


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2009 às 12:03)

Ontem na Zambujeira do mar, não achei a água tão quente quanto isso. Não estava má, mas a temperatura não tinha nada a ver com a temperatura que tinha apanhado na Costa da Caparica uns dias antes.


----------



## Vince (6 Jul 2009 às 15:31)

http://www.hidrografico.pt/boias-ondografo.php


----------



## Skizzo (7 Jul 2009 às 17:16)

o IM ainda dá a temperatura da água de 20ºC para o litoral norte. 19ºC para a costa alentejana e 18ºC para o Algarve. Muito estranho não? 

Pena é que a nortada por aqui estraga tudo, hoje o vento na faixa costeira está insuportável.


----------



## João Soares (7 Jul 2009 às 17:31)

Skizzo disse:


> Pena é que a nortada por aqui estraga tudo, hoje o vento na faixa costeira está insuportável.








Tirando os 20ºC da água do mar, com esta ventania torna-se demasiado desagradável a ida à praia.
Já para não falar nas altura das ondas que estão demasiado grandes, por isso as bandeiras amarelas e vermelhas que se encontram pelas praias gaienses e não só.

Vem a Nortada, adeus praia !!


----------



## Veterano (7 Jul 2009 às 17:55)

João Soares disse:


> Vem a Nortada, adeus praia !!



  Convenhamos que uma coisa é uma nortada decente, que refresca e se aguenta bem atrás de um para-vento, outra coisa será o vendaval de norte que leva tudo à frente, toalhas, guarda-sóis, areia pelo ar, enfim, essa não é compatível com o banhista...


----------



## Skizzo (7 Jul 2009 às 18:08)

Eu ondas grandes gosto, por isso não me queixo. É por esso motivo que prefiro as praias do Alentejo ao Algarve haha


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2009 às 18:13)

Skizzo disse:


> Eu ondas grandes gosto, por isso não me queixo. É por esso motivo que prefiro as praias do Alentejo ao Algarve haha



Ora já somos dois!
Praia sem ondas é como comida sem sal. 

Segundo o modelo do meteogalicia, amanhã a temperatura na costa norte já deverá descer à casa dos 19ºC.


----------



## stormy (7 Jul 2009 às 18:15)

Skizzo disse:


> Eu ondas grandes gosto, por isso não me queixo. É por esso motivo que prefiro as praias do Alentejo ao Algarve haha



és como eu


----------



## Stinger (8 Jul 2009 às 01:55)

Por acaso o meu pessoal que foi para a praia tiveram dias excelentes de agua quentinha , a mesma temperatura do algarve grandes dias mesmo e eu a ter de ir trabalhar :S e as minhas ferias sendo na ultima quinzena deste mes parece que vou apanhar nortada e mais nortada e aguas frias 

De salientar que na costa de espanha , benidorm, a agua esta a 30 graus deve ser a loucura nem na agua se deve tar bem


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2009 às 02:29)

E tudo a nortada levou.

Nos últimos 30 minutos desceu dos 18,1ºC para os actuais 17,6ºC.


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Jul 2009 às 03:12)

AnDré disse:


> ...E tudo a nortada levou...



Que tristeza despedirmo-nos dos banhos no Oceano, a Oeste.
Tudo vai regressando à normalidade.
Não é fácil ver partir dias destes:
- águas anormalmente tépidas com  nortadas ausentes.
Ciclo de dias assim, aqui,
 demoram muito a voltar.
Entretanto o Mediterrâneo Ocidental está quente.
Agora,
 um Leste/Sueste  Global Sul -Peninsular ,
aqueceria as actuais frescas águas algarvias em 5º graus  ou mais em pouco mais de 2 dias .
Lá virá a oportunidade, a ocasião...Por agora,as águas quentes insistem em  permanecer para lá do estreito...


----------



## stormy (9 Jul 2009 às 09:31)

a temperatura da agua já vai nos 15º no litoral norte, 16-17º no litoral SW e 18º no litoral sul


----------



## AnDré (9 Jul 2009 às 11:36)

rozzo disse:


> André, essa profundidade não é a profundidade da água no sítio onde está a bóia?
> Também tive essa dúvida realmente..





			
				AnDré disse:
			
		

> Ah, sim. É capaz de ser isso.
> Num lugar onde a profundidade da água é de 100 metros, é normal que a água esteja mais fria do que junto à costa (nas praias).
> 
> No entanto é estranha aquela diferença tão grande na Madeira.
> No Caniçal a água é assim tão fria, quando comparada com a do Funchal?





rozzo disse:


> Se for isso, penso que no caso dessas 2 bóias a diferença de temperatura não será pela profundidade, mas sim pela localização, sabemos que a zona do Funchal é muito mais "agradável" e protegida, talvez também isso se note na água do mar..



Após estas dúvidas, resolvi contactar o instituto hidrográfico que respondeu o seguinte:


_"Os valores de temperatura apresentados na nossa página de Internet correspondem à temperatura superficial da água do mar. O sensor de temperatura está localizado na base da bóia ondógrafo. O valor de profundidade apresentado é referente à batimétrica onde a bóia se encontra fundeada, correspondendo à altura da coluna de água no local.

Relativamente à diferença de temperatura registada entre as duas estações, esta poderá estar relacionada com a circulação costeira local, provocada pela geometria da ilha. Alguns estudos realizados junto à Ponta de S. Lourenço permitiram identificar mínimos de temperatura superficial, associados à ocorrência de “upwelling” costeiro (afloramento costeiro), indicando uma possível explicação para a diferença de temperatura entre locais relativamente próximos."_


Obrigado ao instituto pelo esclarecimento.


----------



## João Soares (9 Jul 2009 às 11:47)

stormy disse:


> a temperatura da agua já vai nos _15º no litoral norte_, 16-17º no litoral SW e 18º no litoral sul









E a bóia não engana


----------



## belem (9 Jul 2009 às 14:38)

AnDré disse:


> Após estas dúvidas, resolvi contactar o instituto hidrográfico que respondeu o seguinte:
> 
> 
> _"Os valores de temperatura apresentados na nossa página de Internet correspondem à temperatura superficial da água do mar. O sensor de temperatura está localizado na base da bóia ondógrafo. O valor de profundidade apresentado é referente à batimétrica onde a bóia se encontra fundeada, correspondendo à altura da coluna de água no local.
> ...




Interessante e é um exemplo vivo de que a temperatura dada numa bóia não pode representar uma região inteira.


----------



## Vince (9 Jul 2009 às 14:39)

Leixões:





http://www.hidrografico.pt/boias-ondografo.php


----------



## belem (9 Jul 2009 às 14:41)

stormy disse:


> a temperatura da agua já vai nos 15º no litoral norte, 16-17º no litoral SW e 18º no litoral sul



Pelo AEMET em algumas partes dos  Açores a temperatura do mar vai já até aos 27ºc!


----------



## Vince (9 Jul 2009 às 21:33)

belem disse:


> Pelo AEMET em algumas partes dos  Açores a temperatura do mar vai já até aos 27ºc!



27 ? Viste bem o mapa ?


----------



## Stinger (9 Jul 2009 às 21:46)

Aii era umas boas ferias na costa de espanha


----------



## belem (10 Jul 2009 às 00:32)

Vince disse:


> 27 ? Viste bem o mapa ?



Claro que vi bem, obrigado.
Referia-me há última vez que o vi que foi há 2 dias atrás e não estava de facto muito diferente.
27ºc é um valor extremo atingido  na zona sul do território marítimo dos Açores, para estes últimos dias. Numa área mais vasta vai de  25 a 26ºc.
Junto aos Arquipélagos (penso que é isso que te referes), está um pouco menos ( sobretudo nos Orientais e Centrais).
Mas a tendência normal até é que suba ainda mais.

Dados medidos no ano passado em uma fase mais adiantada:


----------



## Veterano (10 Jul 2009 às 08:44)

Por mim já me satisfaço com 20º no litoral norte! Esses 27º e acima que referem, faz lembrar caldo, local onde não penso tomar banho.


----------



## belem (10 Jul 2009 às 21:08)

Veterano disse:


> Por mim já me satisfaço com 20º no litoral norte! Esses 27º e acima que referem, faz lembrar caldo, local onde não penso tomar banho.



Atenção que num dos mapas do AEMET já está nos 29ºc !! lol
A Corrente do Golfo não brinca em serviço.
Eu com 21-22ºc sinto-me bem e fico muito tempo dentro de água.
Já apanhei a água assim não poucas vezes na Costa da Caparica.
Em Monte Gordo, apanhei no ano passado o mar a 23-24ºc, enquanto um pouco mais a Oeste a água estava  mais fria.


----------



## Vince (10 Jul 2009 às 22:16)

Belem, eu penso que continuas a ver mal os Açores no mapa da Aemet. Além de que agora que olhamos com mais atenção para o produto da Aemet, parece-me que ele não é muito certo ou então está desfasado uns dias pois ainda mostra temperaturas no litoral norte bem acima da realidade presente.







Os Açores até estão com uma anomalia negativa, sobretudo a noroeste do arquipélago, que em parte atribuo ao "puff" repentino e falhanço dos modelos daquela depressão do outro dia.  As bóias do Climaat estão infelizmente offline desde há uns tempos, mas segundo o IM a água nos Açores ronda apenas os 19ºC, modesto para esta altura do ano. Um pouco afastado sim, já aparecem umas pequenas bolsas próximas dos 27ºC, mais ainda são 400/500km a sul do arquipélago.










Relativamente a águas com temperatura dessa ordem, 27/28/29ºC como estão agora no Mediterrâneo, eu no início de Agosto de 2003 apanhei 27ºC em Monte Gordo e no Mediterrâneo nalgumas zonas passou dos 32ºC. Recordo-me que não era propriamente desagradável, até era divertido, mas era uma sensação um pouco estranha. E se por acaso fizéssemos algum esforço, um pequeno desporto aquático na água, não havia qualquer sensação de frescura, antes pelo contrário. Essas partes eram um pouco desconcertantes


----------



## Veterano (10 Jul 2009 às 22:52)

Vince disse:


> Relativamente a águas com temperatura dessa ordem, 27/28/29ºC como estão agora no Mediterrâneo, eu no início de Agosto de 2003 apanhei 27ºC em Monte Gordo e no Mediterrâneo nalgumas zonas passou dos 32ºC. Recordo-me que não era propriamente desagradável, até era divertido, mas era uma sensação um pouco estranha. E se por acaso fizéssemos algum esforço, um pequeno desporto aquático na água, não havia qualquer sensação de frescura, antes pelo contrário. Essas partes eram um pouco desconcertantes



  Concordo contigo, Vince. Nas piscinas dos health clubs, por exemplo, com água a temperatura a esse nível, depois da 1ª sensação agradável quando entramos, ao fim de algumas braçadas o calor começa a incomodar, como que suamos dentro de água, apetece-nos refrescar.

  No mar, com ondas, a sensação de calor vem mais rápido, 22-23º será talvez o limite do agradável para uma pessoa normal, que nade e se movimente dentro da água...


----------



## meteo (10 Jul 2009 às 23:46)

Veterano disse:


> Por mim já me satisfaço com 20º no litoral norte! Esses 27º e acima que referem, faz lembrar caldo, local onde não penso tomar banho.



Pois,é mesmo! Em dias quentes vamos ao mar para refrescar,e não sabe a nada..Vimos para a toalha com um sabor amargo,de que a ida ao mar foi um pouco em vão.  Nada melhor que o Oceano Atlantico nos seus 19 graus,com algumas ondas..Para caldos sem ondas,já se tem a piscina


----------



## psm (11 Jul 2009 às 06:44)

Agua bem fresquinha na costa oeste de Portugal, e que vai potenciar a continuação da nortada, e não só dos nevoeiros, neblinas e estratos que ocorrem nesta costa(é uma das variaveis do gradiente termico que existe)


ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 14 a 17ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste inferiores a 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 19ºC


----------



## AnDré (11 Jul 2009 às 15:30)

Vince disse:


> Além de que agora que olhamos com mais atenção para o produto da Aemet, parece-me que ele não é muito certo ou então está desfasado uns dias pois ainda mostra temperaturas no litoral norte bem acima da realidade presente.



Acho que se trata de um problema de escala.

A resolução do produto da Aemet é muito baixa, e como o upwelling é apenas junto à costa, não é detectada essa diferença de temperatura.

No entanto olhando para o produto do meteogalicia, o efeito do upwelling já é mais notório. Não são os 14ºC marcados na bóia de Leixões, mas também não são os 19-20ºC do produto da Aemet. De notar que a 50Km da costa, a temperatura mantém-se próxima dos 19ºC descritos pelo produto da Aemet.







E fazendo ainda uma resolução maior, para as rias baixas da Galiza, temos então a clara noção do efeito de upwelling, com o modelo a traduzir muito bem a realidade da temperatura junto à costa. (Só descobri esta resolução para as rias hà instantes.)






Em Caminha, a temperatura da água do mar esta manhã, deveria andar pelos 13ºC.


----------



## belem (11 Jul 2009 às 16:45)

O upwelling é muito importante para a riqueza da biodiversidade marinha.


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Jul 2009 às 02:17)

A possibilidade de um domingo  cinzento chuviscoso que apontava a previsão era real.
E afinal, aqui neste norte litoral ,
que bela tarde de praia ,ainda que tenha tido no final 
uma interrupção abrupta...
Também há dias difícéis para os meteorologistas.
Hoje a fronteira entre o céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Oeste
e o cinzento denso por vezes chuviscoso era ténue, minúscula.
Coisa de Viana a  Vigo .
Quanto a banhos:  já eram...


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jul 2009 às 22:26)

Um belo dia de praia pelo Magoito! Embora a bandeira estivesse vermelha, a praia encheu. Era rara a brisa que soprava. Estava de facto calor!

Já a água, manteve-se fresca.











Pequeno-almoço na praia!


----------



## belem (16 Jul 2009 às 01:30)

Vince disse:


> Os Açores até estão com uma anomalia negativa, sobretudo a noroeste do arquipélago, que em parte atribuo ao "puff" repentino e falhanço dos modelos daquela depressão do outro dia.  As bóias do Climaat estão infelizmente offline desde há uns tempos, mas segundo o IM a água nos Açores ronda apenas os 19ºC, modesto para esta altura do ano. Um pouco afastado sim, já aparecem umas pequenas bolsas próximas dos 27ºC, mais ainda são 400/500km a sul do arquipélago.



Eu referia-me ao território marítimo dos Açores em geral e não às bóias junto à costa do Climaat. 
Faz parte ainda dos Açores essa área dos 27 que entretanto tem vindo a aumentar e até já a ultrapassar esses valores, com o respectivo avançar do verão:





Temperaturas registadas ontem ( 15 de Julho).

Isto é um aspecto interessante que insisto que deve ser monitorizado mais vezes pois o mar tem muita influência nos climas terrestres.
Gostei muito de um documentário sobre as zonas de alto mar dos Açores que deu na National Geographic que exemplificava bem a riqueza  magnífica destes «trópicos» oceânicos, que eram fortemente influenciados pela Corrente do Golfo.
Pena é o desconhecimento quase geral sobre estas maravilhas naturais...













Vince disse:


> Relativamente a águas com temperatura dessa ordem, 27/28/29ºC como estão agora no Mediterrâneo, eu no início de Agosto de 2003 apanhei 27ºC em Monte Gordo e no Mediterrâneo nalgumas zonas passou dos 32ºC. Recordo-me que não era propriamente desagradável, até era divertido, mas era uma sensação um pouco estranha. E se por acaso fizéssemos algum esforço, um pequeno desporto aquático na água, não havia qualquer sensação de frescura, antes pelo contrário. Essas partes eram um pouco desconcertantes



Sim eu também já tomei banho em águas a essas temperaturas, tanto no mar como em praias fluviais.
No mar, foi no Brasil o mais quente que apanhei ( em torno de 30-31ºc). 
Mas no geral, não me lembro de ter tomado banho em águas tão quentes como na Barragem de Montargil, onde em certas zonas a água estava tão quente que até custava entrar. E esta barragem está no Ribatejo e não propriamente num vale ardente no Guadiana ou no Douro.
Mas claro que nem é comparável a facilidade com que aquece ou arrefece um corpo de água fluvial/ mar interior com o mar aberto, ( um pouco como o Mediterrâneo em relação aos oceanos), pois é pobre em correntes ( de profundidade, por exemplo), nutrientes e está abrigado ( sobretudo as zonas fluviais interiores e não tanto os mares interiores) em geral de brisas marítimas refrescantes.


----------



## AnDré (16 Jul 2009 às 09:10)

Gilmet disse:


>



Para mim, comer bolas de berlim na praia, é uma das maravilhas do mundo!
Adoro! 

Esta fotografia abriu-me o apetite.


----------



## Veterano (16 Jul 2009 às 09:17)

AnDré disse:


> Para mim, comer bolas de berlim na praia, é uma das maravilhas do mundo!
> Adoro!
> 
> Esta fotografia abriu-me o apetite.



  Tu e o Gilmet bem podem comer umas bolas de berlim, a ver se ficam um bocadinho como elas, bem nutridas...


----------



## kikofra (16 Jul 2009 às 20:54)

Dia de praia bom, com algum vento especialmente de tarde, ceu nublado de tarde fez sentir um pouco o frio mas nada de mais.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jul 2009 às 23:08)

Praia de Água de Madeiros, esta manhã. Bastante fresco, por lá, e com vento moderado à mistura. Conforto, só nos locais abrigados...


----------



## Brunomc (19 Jul 2009 às 18:17)

Praia da Califórnia [ Sesimbra ] esta manhã 

19-07-2009 11h30










esteve um belo dia de praia..espero que o proximo fim de semana seja assim


----------



## Veterano (19 Jul 2009 às 22:23)

Pelo litoral norte as condições atmosféricas não atrairam hoje de manhã muita gente, veja-se o estado do mar na praia da Madalena.


----------



## João Soares (19 Jul 2009 às 23:27)

Veterano disse:


> Pelo litoral norte as condições atmosféricas não atrairam hoje de manhã muita gente, veja-se o estado do mar na praia da Madalena.



Conheço perfeitamente essa praia.
E para onde costumamos ir, para as aulas de Educação Física ao ar livre


----------



## Skizzo (19 Jul 2009 às 23:56)

um dos grandes problemas das praias do norte em relação às do sul é que são planas. Não existem falésias que fazem de protecção contra as nortadas.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jul 2009 às 11:28)

Ontem, em toda a linha da Costa da Caparica, o cenário era idêntico a Sesimbra.
O problema era mesmo estacionar o carro. Estava caótico. E as filas de transito? Eram 21h30 e ainda estava na fila para a ponte 25 de Abril.

Mas era mesmo caso para isso.
O sol pôs-se e nem sinal de nortada houve.


----------



## Brunomc (20 Jul 2009 às 11:37)

> Mas era mesmo caso para isso.
> O sol pôs-se e nem sinal de nortada houve.



Também não dei pela nortada...esteve mesmo um bom dia de praia 
mas a agua é que estava um pouco gelada


----------



## frederico (24 Jul 2009 às 21:44)

Mês de Julho com água do mar com temperaturas bem abaixo do normal para a época na costa Sul.

Para Faro, o normal seria 22ºC. Contudo, as previsões têm apontado para valores que têm rondado os 19ºC e os 20ºC. 

Já no cerne do Golfo de Cádiz, as previsões têm rondado os 22ºC, quando o normal seria 24 a 26ºC.

Nos últimos anos os famosos dias de levante na costa algarvia nos meses de Julho e Agosto, com águas muito quentes e ventos de leste têm escasseado. Este ano parece não ser excepção.

Para  quando o regresso do Suão?


----------



## psm (24 Jul 2009 às 22:51)

frederico disse:


> Mês de Julho com água do mar com temperaturas bem abaixo do normal para a época na costa Sul.
> 
> Para Faro, o normal seria 22ºC. Contudo, as previsões têm apontado para valores que têm rondado os 19ºC e os 20ºC.
> 
> ...



Nem todos os anos podem estar 24º ou 25º, terá que haver anos em que a agua terá que ter menos temperatura.  A normal para Faro é um pouco mais baixa dos que os 22º que foram escritos ela andará entre os 20º e 21º e o levante no Algarve não é a norma no Algarve no verão; há um post de um membro do Algarve que expôem todo o movimento de brisas e de vento no Algarve, e é uma explicação muito correcta desse mesmo membro.


----------



## frederico (25 Jul 2009 às 00:08)

psm disse:


> Nem todos os anos podem estar 24º ou 25º, terá que haver anos em que a agua terá que ter menos temperatura.  A normal para Faro é um pouco mais baixa dos que os 22º que foram escritos ela andará entre os 20º e 21º e o levante no Algarve não é a norma no Algarve no verão; há um post de um membro do Algarve que expôem todo o movimento de brisas e de vento no Algarve, e é uma explicação muito correcta desse mesmo membro.



Recordo-me de ler uma vez no site do INM uns textos interessantes sobre a dinâmica da temperatura da água do mar e da ondulação na costa Sul mas penso que já não está no site.

Quanto aos 22ºC, já não me recordo onde vi. Sei que memorizei que no mês mais frio a temperatura da água do mar rondaria os 14/15ºC e nos meses mais quentes os 22ºC (em Faro).

Penso que uma das razões que motiva as diferenças entre a Faro e Monte Gordo em termos de temperatura da água do mar é a menor profundidade da Baía de Monte Gordo... a outra será uma maior exposição às correntes de Leste.


----------



## homem do mar (30 Jul 2009 às 16:51)

hoje parece que a agua no algarve esta um caldinho  segundo a boia de Faro a água as 15:38 estava com a temperatura de 22.8 ºC nada mau comparando com outros dias deste mes em que a agua chegou a estar a 18ºC , agora sim esta convivatida de um bom mergulho e nao me admirava nada se na zona de monte gordo a agua   deve estar por volta dos 24ºC 25ºC . isto sim é o algarve


----------



## AnDré (31 Jul 2009 às 00:18)

homem do mar disse:


> hoje parece que a agua no algarve esta um caldinho  segundo a boia de Faro a água as 15:38 estava com a temperatura de 22.8 ºC nada mau comparando com outros dias deste mes em que a agua chegou a estar a 18ºC , agora sim esta convivatida de um bom mergulho e nao me admirava nada se na zona de monte gordo a agua   deve estar por volta dos 24ºC 25ºC . isto sim é o algarve



Em Albufeira a água não devia estar tão quente. Eu pelo menos não achei. Embora também não estivesse fria. Talvez uns 20-21ºC, o que para mim é bem bom.
Fora de água é que estava exageradamente quente. Aliás, foi mais um dia de forno pelo Algarve. E a noite continua quente. Agora é que sabiam bem uns mergulhos.


----------



## homem do mar (31 Jul 2009 às 12:24)

é normal a temperatura em faro é mais quente do que em albufeira assim como em monte gordo é mais quente do que em faro


----------



## Veterano (1 Ago 2009 às 23:44)

Apesar do dia ter estado chuvoso, no Guincho houve quem aproveitasse na mesma


----------



## Mjhb (3 Ago 2009 às 15:11)

Veterano, pelas fotos não parece dia de chuva...


----------



## Veterano (3 Ago 2009 às 16:33)

Pedro disse:


> Veterano, pelas fotos não parece dia de chuva...




  Tirei as fotos por volta das 17.30 h, já o pior tinha passado. Se reparares, na 1º foto, notam-se as sombras das nuvens a correr pelo céu. Estava pouco agradável para o banhista normal mas óptimo para os amantes dos desportos radicais.


----------



## AnDré (6 Ago 2009 às 13:17)

Passei os últimos 8 dias no Algarve. A praia não foi tanta quanto isso, mas ainda deu para fazer alguma. Especialmente ao final da tarde e até ao pôr-do-sol. 
A água não estava um caldinho, mas perfeita para mim!
À volta dos 20ºC, diria eu.

Algumas fotografias "turisticas" 


Quarteira




Albufeira




Alvor


----------



## Veterano (6 Ago 2009 às 17:05)

AnDré disse:


> Passei os últimos 8 dias no Algarve. A praia não foi tanta quanto isso, mas ainda deu para fazer alguma. Especialmente ao final da tarde e até ao pôr-do-sol.
> A água não estava um caldinho, mas perfeita para mim!
> À volta dos 20ºC, diria eu.




  Sugestivas fotos, caro AnDré. Conto estar 15 dias no Algarve, a partir do dia 15, tentarei ter a tua perícia para alguns "postais".

P.S. Não nos vamos esquecer dos Carris, O.K.?


----------



## Mjhb (6 Ago 2009 às 17:24)

Boas fotos...


Rico algarve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Veterano (8 Ago 2009 às 18:26)

Consegui passar parte da manhã na praia de Matosinhos, com maré baixa, sem vento e uma ligeira bruma simpática. Deixo aqui algumas fotos desta praia muito extensa e da sua envolvente.

   EDIFÍCIO TRANSPARENTE





   CASTELO DO QUEIJO





   A REDE GIGANTE DE HOMENAGEM AOS PESCADORES





   A TENDA DE PRAIA DO FC PORTO





    VISTA GERAL





      O MEU FILHO NO BODYBOARD





     A INTRIGANTE BRUMA


----------



## Lousano (9 Ago 2009 às 01:51)

As praias da zona do Porto nunca me seduziram, mas começo a verificar que poderão ser um bom pretexto para um passeio.

Bela campanha de turismo, Veterano!


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Ago 2009 às 11:50)

Lousano disse:


> Bela campanha de turismo, Veterano!




Amigo Veterano: bem precisamos destas promoções:
-é que ,com a temperatura da água não vamos lá:
Com este calor que tal dar um mergulho à praia?
Pois é: - chegados lá deparamos com uns inanarráveis 14,1º (bóia de Leixões 
e 14.3º ( synop das 12 UTC de ontem de P.Rubras)
Até os pés gelam, quanto mais uns mergulhos...
Que saudades dos 20º (até um pouco mais) de Junho...


----------



## meteo (12 Ago 2009 às 19:00)

Depois de uma Segunda-Feira com vento fraco e calor aqui pelas praias de Santa Cruz,Terça e hoje vento nulo,com muito calor o dia todo  Dias fantásticos para uma ida á praia,dias esses que o ano passado e há 2 anos não devem ter sido superior a 1 ..  
A água normal para a Costa Ocidental,ou seja fria e com ondas!
 Este ano depois de um mes de Junho muito quente,temos um Agosto com esta semana de grandes dias..Hoje,como nos 2 dias anteriores,dias perfeitos! E vai continuar até sexta  
Isto é que é Verão


----------



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2009 às 12:14)

Como estão as praias no Norte?:


----------



## Skizzo (16 Ago 2009 às 13:07)

Ontem nao fui, mas durante a semana que passou tem estado fantasticas. Vento quase nulo, agua relativamente morna (por volta dos 18ºC), e temperaturas altas  
Mas esta semana a história deve ser diferente.


----------



## meteo (16 Ago 2009 às 13:24)

Skizzo disse:


> Ontem nao fui, mas durante a semana que passou tem estado fantasticas. Vento quase nulo, agua relativamente morna (por volta dos 18ºC), e temperaturas altas
> Mas esta semana a história deve ser diferente.



Aqui também era esperado estar fantástico,mas a partir de Quinta nas praias nevoeiro constante até as 6 da tarde! Este fim-de-semana não se pode estar na praia.Céu muito nublado com vento fraco a moderado,estando algo desagradável..Este tempo penso ter sido apenas entre Ericeira e a Nazaré..Para cima e para baixo dessa faixa,tempo de Verão


----------



## Skizzo (16 Ago 2009 às 13:28)

meteo disse:


> Aqui também era esperado estar fantástico,mas a partir de Quinta nas praias nevoeiro constante até as 6 da tarde! Este fim-de-semana não se pode estar na praia.Céu muito nublado com vento fraco a moderado,estando algo desagradável..Este tempo penso ter sido apenas entre Ericeira e a Nazaré..Para cima e para baixo dessa faixa,tempo de Verão



Não só. Estou perto de Vila do Conde e é nevoeiro cerrado também. Mas só mesmo a partir de ontem, por isso é que não fui.


----------



## stormy (16 Ago 2009 às 16:48)

segundo o *IH*

Bóia de Faro  Último registo: 
2009-08-16

15:40 (UTC +1)

Hora Legal de Verão

Altura significativa 0.69 m Latitude 
Altura máxima 1.12 m 36-54-17N 
Período médio 4.4 s Longitude 
Período máximo 7 s 007-53-54W 
Direcção média (de pico) SSE   Profundidade 
Temperatura da água *24.9 °*C 93 m


----------



## meteo (16 Ago 2009 às 18:19)

25 graus,é aquela temperatura que ao querermos um bom banho para arrefecer,o objectivo sai furado.Saimos da água quase com calor 
Realmente tanto calor para uns,e tão pouco para outros.A água em Santa Cruz está mesmo fresquinha,até de mais


----------



## Brunomc (17 Ago 2009 às 19:29)

Praia da Califórnia em Sesimbra ontem de manhã 

estive lá e a temperatura da água estava muito boa 

ficou ainda melhor com a maré a baixar durante a tarde


----------



## rozzo (18 Ago 2009 às 14:07)

Aqui pela Manta Rota, embora não tenha como medir, e até tendo em conta as medições acima de 25º na bóia de Faro, arriscaria a dizer que anda à vontade nos 25/26º a água do mar.. 
Parece que estou nas Caraíbas! 
Tem é muita alga, um autêntico caldo verde..


----------



## homem do mar (18 Ago 2009 às 15:33)

rozzo disse:


> Aqui pela Manta Rota, embora não tenha como medir, e até tendo em conta as medições acima de 25º na bóia de Faro, arriscaria a dizer que anda à vontade nos 25/26º a água do mar..
> Parece que estou nas Caraíbas!
> Tem é muita alga, um autêntico caldo verde..


segundo a boia de faro entre as 13:20  e as 13:40 a agua estava a 27.3º graus esta mesmo um caldinho é pena é que quando eu tive ai ela nao estar tao quente, ainda vai haver um furacao de categoria 1


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2009 às 19:18)

rozzo disse:


> Aqui pela Manta Rota, embora não tenha como medir, e até tendo em conta as medições acima de 25º na bóia de Faro, arriscaria a dizer que anda à vontade nos 25/26º a água do mar..
> Parece que estou nas Caraíbas!
> Tem é muita alga, um autêntico caldo verde..



Desde que existe registos a temperatura da água do mar nunca teve tão quente, atingiu hoje os 27.3ºC . Deixo um aviso ao Rozzo cuidado com as medusas que eu esta tarde já vi algumas na Praia Verde.  Cuidado com os tubarões ainda apraece algum. . Já nem sei se estou melhor na areia ou dentro de água, uma pessoa já não tem nada que refresque.

Ai se viesse um furacão como ele crescia, como seria belo e como acabava com a seca no Algarve.


----------



## Levante (18 Ago 2009 às 19:47)

rozzo disse:


> Aqui pela Manta Rota, embora não tenha como medir, e até tendo em conta as medições acima de 25º na bóia de Faro, arriscaria a dizer que anda à vontade nos 25/26º a água do mar..
> Parece que estou nas Caraíbas!
> Tem é muita alga, um autêntico caldo verde..



Eu gosto muito das praias da baía de Monte Gordo, quer pela extensão/largura dos areais quer pelo grauzinho a mais que geralmente tem em relação à zona da Ilha Deserta/Ilha do Farol. Mas, permitam puxar a brasa à minha sardinha (justificadamente julgo) , em aqui a água é muito mais limpa e cristalina! Mesmo nestes dias de levante fraco continuado, em que na baía é uma autentica sopa (e por vezes mesmo com tempo de SW o é), aqui na zona do Cabo de Santa Maria, mantém-se azul e cristalina.  E com tempo de SW nem se fala... A maior profundidade perto da costa e as condições de cabo permitem uma maior oxigenação e renovação das águas. E o que é certo é que mesmo estas condições de cabo, permitem uma temperatura de 27,3º, numa bóia localizada a mais de 1km da praia 
Localizações como a Ilha Deserta, Ilha do Farol, e Barra de Olhão (na ponta leste da Culatra), são o mais proximo do tropical que se encontra por cá. Vou tentar não me esquecer da máquina pra proxima 
De resto, ainda hoje tive por lá (Barra Velha, a 500m da costa, 3m de profundidade com preia-mar, água completamente cristalina), e nem soprava brisa (em terra sentia-se uma brisa fraca de SE), temperatura e humidade abrasadoras e a água nem se sentia a entrar, e qualquer braçada dava calor


----------



## homem do mar (18 Ago 2009 às 22:22)

Levante disse:


> Eu gosto muito das praias da baía de Monte Gordo, quer pela extensão/largura dos areais quer pelo grauzinho a mais que geralmente tem em relação à zona da Ilha Deserta/Ilha do Farol. Mas, permitam puxar a brasa à minha sardinha (justificadamente julgo) , em aqui a água é muito mais limpa e cristalina! Mesmo nestes dias de levante fraco continuado, em que na baía é uma autentica sopa (e por vezes mesmo com tempo de SW o é), aqui na zona do Cabo de Santa Maria, mantém-se azul e cristalina.  E com tempo de SW nem se fala... A maior profundidade perto da costa e as condições de cabo permitem uma maior oxigenação e renovação das águas. E o que é certo é que mesmo estas condições de cabo, permitem uma temperatura de 27,3º, numa bóia localizada a mais de 1km da praia
> Localizações como a Ilha Deserta, Ilha do Farol, e Barra de Olhão (na ponta leste da Culatra), são o mais proximo do tropical que se encontra por cá. Vou tentar não me esquecer da máquina pra proxima
> De resto, ainda hoje tive por lá (Barra Velha, a 500m da costa, 3m de profundidade com preia-mar, água completamente cristalina), e nem soprava brisa (em terra sentia-se uma brisa fraca de SE), temperatura e humidade abrasadoras e a água nem se sentia a entrar, e qualquer braçada dava calor


se houve-se um boia em vila real de santo antonio saberiamos a dirença entre faro e vila real suspeito que deve ser entre 2 e 3 graus


----------



## Levante (18 Ago 2009 às 23:15)

homem do mar disse:


> se houve-se um boia em vila real de santo antonio saberiamos a dirença entre faro e vila real suspeito que deve ser entre 2 e 3 graus



Eu e o algarvio já nos tinhamos debruçado sobre este assunto noutro tópico. Apesar de não haver registos, é sabido e lógico que o mar na baía de Monte Gordo seja ligeiramente mais quente que na bóia de faro. Seria interessante de facto uma bóia na zona para tirar as dúvidas.. Mas como já foi dito, atenção. Dadas as condições da zona de Monte Gordo - menores profundidades e localização mais proxima do "hotspot" do Golfo de Cadiz -, é mais provavel que seja ligeiramente mais quente. E atenção que não se pode tomar como referência a Isla Canela que, como já foi referido, está numa foz, plenamente açoreada com águas muito pouco profundas, e apanha os correntes de um rio.
Eu aposto numa diferença máxima de 1-2º. E nem sempre. Passada 4a-feira a água estava igual na Manta Rota e na Ilha do Farol. Naqueles dias repetidos de SW intenso a água é igualmente fria, podendo mesmo haver upwelling em todo o sotavento. Nos primeiros dias de levante, a água quente chega primeiro à baía é certo, e aí sim pode estar mais quente. Levante continuado já uniformiza a temperatura por todo o sotavento. Não consigo conceber água hoje a 30º em Monte Gordo  Quanto a mim essa diferença de 3 graus é válida comparando com o barlavento, a partir de Vilamoura/Albufeira. Comparando com Faro, acredito em 2º nos dias de maior variação. Geralmente ou igual ou 1º mais quente. E repito o que disse noutros posts, a bóia de faro está localizada muito longe da praia, precisamente a 4-5km a sul do Cabo de Santa Maria (noutro post falei erradamente, em 1km, mas com as coordenadas e o google earth vi q estava enganado ) numa zona com 93m de profundidade. Logo é de esperar que junto às praias locais a temperatura seja ligeiramente superior (0,5-1º). O que quer dizer que grande parte das praias do sotavento pode ter estado com água perto dos 28º hoje entre as 13 e as 14h


----------



## Levante (18 Ago 2009 às 23:37)

O AEMET aponta 26º de temperatura da água mar para Isla Canela. Que é feito agora da diferença de 3º? Já nem falo da diferença de 6º que se falava a semana passada, que quanto a mim é utópica...


----------



## belem (18 Ago 2009 às 23:56)

Levante disse:


> O AEMET aponta 26º de temperatura da água mar para Isla Canela. Que é feito agora da diferença de 3º? Já nem falo da diferença de 6º que se falava a semana passada, que quanto a mim é utópica...



Realmente acho uma utopia alguém achar que a água de Monte Gordo é 2 ou 3 graus mais fria que o lado espanhol que fica ali mesmo ao lado e depois dizer que apenas difere da de Faro em 1 ou 2 graus, quando esta dista dezenas de kms e está numa zona de águas mais frias.
Olhando para «n» registos de temperatura pelo AEMET, dá para ver claramente a quantidade de isotérmicas que se junta ali na costa algarvia,especialmente a meio do Algarve, aumentando de temperatura de forma clara até Monte Gordo enquanto a partir daí para leste as diferenças são claramente menores e a quantidade de isotérmicas é muita mais reduzida.


----------



## rozzo (19 Ago 2009 às 00:00)

Sim, a diferença desta zona para a zona W do ALgarve, tipo Portimão, será muito considerável..
Já para Faro dependerá.. Das condições locais..
Será sempre aqui primeiro a aquecer em Levante, mas também me parece que será dos sítios que mais facilmente arrefece quando o vento se põe de Poente sustentado em brisa. Digo isto pois aqui as brisas de W à tarde parecem-me mais generalizadas e fortes que no Barlavento, ao ponto de em situações em que a própria sinóptica é de W, haverem tardes aqui ocasionalmente insuportáveis, de areia a voar, a fazer lembrar Carcavelos ou o Guincho, o que no Barlavento me parece mais difícil..
Seja como for, e variações à parte, sim, certamente em média a temperatura deste lado será sempre mais quente, isso não me parece que existam dúvidas..


----------



## Levante (19 Ago 2009 às 13:09)

belem disse:


> Realmente acho uma utopia alguém achar que a água de Monte Gordo é 2 ou 3 graus mais fria que o lado espanhol que fica ali mesmo ao lado e depois dizer que apenas difere da de Faro em 1 ou 2 graus, quando esta dista dezenas de kms e está numa zona de águas mais frias.
> Olhando para «n» registos de temperatura pelo AEMET, dá para ver claramente a quantidade de isotérmicas que se junta ali na costa algarvia,especialmente a meio do Algarve, aumentando de temperatura de forma clara até Monte Gordo enquanto a partir daí para leste as diferenças são claramente menores e a quantidade de isotérmicas é muita mais reduzida.



Eu referia-me diferença de temperatura entre o registo do AEMET e da bóia de Faro, diferença esta tão dada como segura, mas que neste caso não existia; o AEMET punha 26º enquanto Faro atingiu os 27,3º. Podemos concluir 2 coisas. Ou que os registos do AEMET não são assim tão fidedignos e baseiam-se apenas numa análises do mapa de temperaturas (sem registos de bóia local), ou que afinal a diferença não é assim tão valorizável, existindo circunstâncias em que desaparece. 
Eu penso que ambas as conclusões são válidas. Com base no mapa, eu não afirmaria valores tão certeiros, basta olhar para a costa ocidental, com valores de 20-21º, quando sabemos que está a cerca de 18º. Contudo, verificamos que o último mapa coloca todo o sotavento com a mesma temperatura que a Costa da Luz espanhola - o que já faz mais sentido. Temos de ter presente que este mapa faz apenas uma aproximação e é a uma grande escala, podendo haver margem de erro.
Quanto à segunda conclusão, é discutível. Como já tinha referido noutro post. Em condições de levante continuado, em que as correntes de SE já tiveram tempo de atingir todo o sotavento (e parte do Barlavento, com menos intensidade), a diferença de temperatura é desprezável (como se pode ver pelo mapa ), portanto julgo que a diferença entre a bóia de Faro, a baía de Monte Gordo e a Isla Canela é mínima. Lá está, a bóia de Faro dava 27,3 e o AEMET 26º  Com SW forte, ele geralmente acelera ao longo do sotavento dada a orientação da costa, e, como o Rozzo disse correctamente, ele até é mais forte na zona de Monte Gordo criando maior upwelling e água tão ou mais fria que em Faro.
A semana passada, no 2º dia de levante, a água na Manta Rota estava igual à ilha do Farol, a bóia de faro marcava 22º, e estaria entre os 22-23º, e nunca os 26º apontados pelo AEMET na Isla Canela. 
Tudo isto é muito variável e é uma discussão inútil sem medições nos locais.
E depende se estamos a falar em temperaturas na praia ou em mar alto. Em mar alto é tudo mais uniforme. Junto às praias depende das condições locais, mas. 
Concordo e é certo que, é mais provavél encontrar água um pouco mais quente na baía de Monte Gordo que na zona de Faro, indiscutível. Mas esta diferença nem sempre existe e não me parece nunca ser maior que 2º. Quanto à Isla Canela, cuidado com as conclusões, porque supostamente a água é mais quente pelos motivos já referidos, contudo ontem mantinha-se "apenas" nos 26º 
Espero ter sido claro, e o que falta aqui são medições


----------



## belem (19 Ago 2009 às 20:52)

«Eu referia-me diferença de temperatura entre o registo do AEMET e da bóia de Faro, diferença esta tão dada como segura, mas que neste caso não existia; o AEMET punha 26º enquanto Faro atingiu os 27,3º.»- Levante

Eu percebi, só adicionei mais um aspecto que acho uma verdadeira utopia.
Se calhar não me expressei da melhor forma.

«Ou que os registos do AEMET não são assim tão fidedignos e baseiam-se apenas numa análises do mapa de temperaturas (sem registos de bóia local)... Com base no mapa, eu não afirmaria valores tão certeiros, basta olhar para a costa ocidental, com valores de 20-21º, quando sabemos que está a cerca de 18º»- Levante.

O AEMET indica como faz as suas medições, a meu ver fiáveis.
Basta veres por cima do mapa das temperaturas do oceano.
E atenção que a temperatura varia do alto mar para a linha costeira.
Por vezes, até pode acontecer o inverso do que já foi dito, em que o alto mar tem temperaturas mais altas do que mais junto à costa.
E isso acontece muito na costa ocidental, em que o uppwelling se concentra junto à costa. 
Não sei se a resolução do AEMET vai ao ponto de ver estes pormenores locais, de diferença de temperatura entre zona costeira e alto mar, na nossa costa ocidental, mas não me parece. Daí acho tudo perfeitamente normal.


«Quanto à segunda conclusão, é discutível. Como já tinha referido noutro post. Em condições de levante continuado, em que as correntes de SE já tiveram tempo de atingir todo o sotavento (e parte do Barlavento, com menos intensidade), a diferença de temperatura é desprezável (como se pode ver pelo mapa ), portanto julgo que a diferença entre a bóia de Faro, a baía de Monte Gordo e a Isla Canela é mínima.»- Levante.

Em certas situações particulares a diferença é mínima, mas geralmente Monte Gordo tem a água mais quente que Faro.


«Concordo e é certo que, é mais provavél encontrar água um pouco mais quente na baía de Monte Gordo que na zona de Faro, indiscutível. Mas esta diferença nem sempre existe e não me parece nunca ser maior que 2º.»- Levante.

Exacto daí também me parece um absurdo dizer que a temperatura da água de Isla Canela tem maior diferença em relação a Monte Gordo, do que este em relação a Faro, como já foi dito noutro tópico.
Isto foi o cerne da minha intervenção, se reparares com atenção.


----------



## Levante (19 Ago 2009 às 21:24)

Belem estamos então de acordo! 
Como já foi dito, faria todo o sentido a colocação de uma bóia no extremo leste do sotavento algarvio, é de fecto uma dinâmica oceânica interessante.
O facto é que, ainda na 3a semana de Agosto, já foi atingida a temperatura mais alta registada na bóia de Faro, como aliás o algarvio já referiu. Senão vier nenhum fenómeno de upwelling (por enquanto nada fará prever um fluxo intenso de SW), os levantes de setembro podem tropicalizar ainda mais o Golfo de Cadiz


----------



## rozzo (20 Ago 2009 às 02:05)

Desconfio que amanhã e 6ª poderá arrefecer um pouco aqui a água.. Aliás já hoje arrefeceu penso eu, muito ligeiramente..
Penso que nada de mais, pois não será nada de W muito sustentado, e lá para Sábado o Levante volta..
Mas hoje o vento de SW foi mais forte por aqui à tarde, e pelos mapas do GFS (ainda que numa escala larga) amanhã nem sequer chega a aparecer Levante pela manhã, como tem aparecido sempre estes dias, mas mais W persistente, ou seja, aparentemente 1 ou 2 dias de algum upwelling..


----------



## rozzo (20 Ago 2009 às 13:24)

Bem me parecia que o Levante hoje ia "tirar folga"! 
Pela Manta Rota o vento tem estado moderado às vezes forte de Norte, e vai tostando, embora agora amaine, e à tarde o SW deva dominar e amenizar o calor..
Como consequência deste vento todo de N, de facto a água já se nota um bocado mais fria comparada com dias anteriores.. Fria é como quem diz, continua óptima, apenas não tão "anormalmente" quente como tem estado!


----------



## Veterano (25 Ago 2009 às 20:12)

Deixo aqui umasfotos da praia da Falésia, em Vilamoura, com algumas das suas perigosas arribas


----------



## AnDré (29 Ago 2009 às 21:49)

Hoje, apesar do dia fantástico fora de água (calor e ausência total de vento de manhã à noite), o mar estava um tanto ao quanto agitado, desordenado e com uma corrente forte.

Bandeiras vermelhas em toda a linha da Costa da Caparica até à Fonte da Telha.

Estava difícil mergulhar. E quando conseguíamos, era num mar de areia.
Os nadadores salvadores é que passaram o dia sempre a apitar.  

Algumas fotos, na Praia do Rei:
























Ainda a dizer que pela manhã senti a água muito fria. Talvez o dia mais frio.
À tarde aqueceu.


----------



## manchester (29 Ago 2009 às 22:14)

Pela praia da memória em Matosinhos o dia ficou marcado por vento moderado de noroeste e ondas com cerca de 2 metros e bandeiras vermelhas ao longo das várias praias.

De destacar que, por causa do vento que se fez sentir, a amplitude térmica entre o Aeroporto (34ºC às 12:30) e a praia (24ºC) era bastante elevada.

Saudações meteorológicas


----------



## Veterano (31 Ago 2009 às 19:52)

Sagres não é propriamente uma praia, mas proporciona bonitas imagens...


----------



## vitamos (1 Set 2009 às 08:48)

Veterano disse:


> Sagres não é propriamente uma praia, mas proporciona bonitas imagens...



De facto imagens belíssimas


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Set 2009 às 02:40)

Férias à beira-mar?
Este ano, decididamente ,a partir de,  agora ...
todo o litoral do rectângulo Luso vai ter dias de Verão..
Os do  Litoral Oeste sem as nortadas à tarde  e o  temporariamente muito nublado durante a madrugada e manhã,
com calor,  até à linha de costa a fazer parecer  Algarves.
Os do  Algarve, com a água do mar  que já nem precisava de mais Sueste anunciado.
Há anos assim ...em que guardado está o bocado...
E que Diabo: Quantas vezes  Setembro,  não deixa de ser o que é ?
Ou não será Setembro o último mês de Verão?


----------



## meteo (5 Set 2009 às 00:18)

nimboestrato disse:


> Férias à beira-mar?
> Este ano, decididamente ,a partir de,  agora ...
> todo o litoral do rectângulo Luso vai ter dias de Verão..
> Os do  Litoral Oeste sem as nortadas à tarde  e o  temporariamente muito nublado durante a madrugada e manhã,
> ...


Sem dúvida! Como sempre posts muitissimo agradáveis de ler 

Setembro costuma ser um belo mes para férias,ainda mantem o calor do Verão,e não costuma ter a nortada comum de Agosto. Que assim seja na próxima semana


----------



## psm (5 Set 2009 às 05:45)

meteo disse:


> Sem dúvida! Como sempre posts muitissimo agradáveis de ler
> 
> Setembro costuma ser um belo mes para férias,ainda mantem o calor do Verão,e não costuma ter a nortada comum de Agosto. Que assim seja na próxima semana




Geralmente com a temperatura da agua mais agradavel também.


----------



## Brunomc (5 Set 2009 às 11:02)

Bom Dia

Alguém me pode dizer como está a temperatura da água na zona de Sesimbra ??  e está muito vento agora de manhã ?? estou a pensar ir amanhã até a praia da califórnia


----------



## Veterano (5 Set 2009 às 23:10)

Consegui uma boa manhã de praia na Praia da Madalena, a sul do Porto, até às 12.30 horas, quando começou a nortada e foi tempo de "fazer as malas e partir"...

  De uma beleza agreste, a maré baixa proporciona bons motivos para fotografias...


----------



## Brunomc (6 Set 2009 às 19:55)

Hoje tive na praia da califórnia em sesimbra..

a água estava um bocado fria..

A manhã esteve calma com o vento a soprar fraco de W/NW depois a tarde foi de vento moderado de NW..eram umas 15h quando se começou a sentir os efeitos da nortada..o meu guarda-sol ia voando pela praia 

deixo aqui algumas fotos que tirei esta manhã


----------



## MSantos (6 Set 2009 às 20:10)

Belas fotos* Brunomc* e *Veterano*


----------



## Levante (6 Set 2009 às 20:43)

Este verão tem sido dos melhores no que toca a dias de praia. Não me lembro de nenhum dia que não tivesse agradável de maneira a impossibilitar uma ida às areias e ao mar!  
Já para não falar das temperaturas do mar registadas na 3a semana de Agosto. Por agora, entrou levante, ou seja, calor abafado e muito pouco vento na praia. Água a uns óptimos e refrescantes 23ºC.
Aqui deixo registos de um "secret spot" ao largo da Ilha Deserta (ao lado da Ilha do Farol)


----------



## Brunomc (6 Set 2009 às 20:44)

> Belas fotos Brunomc e Veterano



obrigado MSantos 

boas fotos Levante


----------



## Veterano (13 Set 2009 às 15:34)

A brisa suave de sudoeste tem proporcionado uma calmaria assinalável no mar...Desculpem a qualidade das fotos, com muito zoom e ainda desconhecimento da máquina.


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Out 2009 às 13:44)

Fim de manhã, princípio de tarde com uma ligeira brisa de sudoeste, 24º e 
temperatura da água a rondar os 18º.E algum sol, claro.
Quantas vezes em Julho e Agosto as condições aqui no Litoral Norte,
são bem mais desfavoráveis ( nortada moderada com  20, 21º e 
a água do mar a 15º?
Na altura, as praias enchem-se de Gente.
Hoje , em Angeiras a população que enchia a praia era outra:







[/URL][/IMG]

Bem mais espertas que nós estas gaivotas, não?


----------



## meteo (4 Out 2009 às 13:54)

ehehe Bem visto! Fins-de-semana de Verão,com dias desagradáveis,com tudo pelos ares,a praia cheia.Agora Setembro/ OUtubro com os melhores dias de praia,praia vazia...  Depois destes dias de precipitação,talvez regressem esses dias,os melhores dias de praia..


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2009 às 20:00)

meteo disse:


> Depois destes dias de precipitação,talvez regressem esses dias,os melhores dias de praia..



E eles regressaram mesmo.
Além das temperaturas 30ºC ou mais no litoral, a temperatura dentro de água não está nada má. 

Temperatura da água do mar prevista pelo modelo MOHID para a costa portuguesa. Hoje às 20h:


----------



## Brunomc (18 Out 2009 às 12:47)

*Atenção ás condições do mar para terça feira..*

ondas que vão chegar até aos 6m na costa norte

Porto de Leixões

10:45 0.55 Baixa-mar 
17:00 3.33 Preia-mar 

mais para baixo no litoral centro as ondas podem chegar perto dos 5m

Porto de Lisboa

10:54 0.70 Baixa-mar 
17:27 3.78 Preia-mar 

a temperatura da água do mar vai andar entre os 15ºC e 17ºC 


atenção que a maré cheia vai coincidir com a passagem frente em alguns locais...por isso atenção ás inundações nas localidades perto de rios ou do mar


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Out 2009 às 18:58)

Terei um “fim-de-semana” a iniciar na 3ª feira, pensei talvez numa deslocação a meio da tarde até à praia do Magoito (a norte de Sintra) a 30 minutos de casa. Acho que poderá ser um óptimo local para observar o estado do mar, visto que em circunstâncias de anunciadas grandes vagas, verifiquei já por várias vezes que é um excelente ponto de observação da “animosidade” do verdadeiro Atlântico, sem desvio de correntes por qualquer tipo de protecção na costa. 

Alguém me sabe dizer quais as hipóteses durante a tarde para uma boa observação no local do que está previsto para este dia?

Se valer a pena,
Escusado será dizer que seria óptimo que mais algum(ns) membro(s) também aparecessem!


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Out 2009 às 23:24)

joseoliveira disse:


> Terei um “fim-de-semana” a iniciar na 3ª feira, pensei talvez numa deslocação a meio da tarde até à praia do Magoito (a norte de Sintra) a 30 minutos de casa. Acho que poderá ser um óptimo local para observar o estado do mar, visto que em circunstâncias de anunciadas grandes vagas, verifiquei já por várias vezes que é um excelente ponto de observação da “animosidade” do verdadeiro Atlântico, sem desvio de correntes por qualquer tipo de protecção na costa.
> 
> Alguém me sabe dizer quais as hipóteses durante a tarde para uma boa observação no local do que está previsto para este dia?
> 
> ...




 Caro José oliveira, qualquer zona a norte de Cascais será bom para observar a fúria do mar, que também eu gosto tanto de fazer. Mais a sul, a Costa Vicentina também é uma excelente opção, sendo melhor quanto mais para sul se deslocar, atingindo a plenitude da força entre a zona da zambujeira e sagres. 

  Mas aconselho-o a guardar o "passeio" para Quarta-feira á tarde. A maior ondulação virá com o pós-frontal, e garanto-lhe que se for amanhã apanhará uma desilusão, pois o mar ainda estará relativamente manso. O windguru é muito bom para ver o estado do mar, assim como outros sites, por exemplo http://maretec.mohid.com/ondas/Portugal.htm

Qualquer destes sites é melhor que o IM para este tipo de previsão.


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Out 2009 às 12:17)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Caro José oliveira, qualquer zona a norte de Cascais será bom para observar a fúria do mar, que também eu gosto tanto de fazer. Mais a sul, a Costa Vicentina também é uma excelente opção, sendo melhor quanto mais para sul se deslocar, atingindo a plenitude da força entre a zona da zambujeira e sagres.
> 
> Mas aconselho-o a guardar o "passeio" para Quarta-feira á tarde. A maior ondulação virá com o pós-frontal, e garanto-lhe que se for amanhã apanhará uma desilusão, pois o mar ainda estará relativamente manso. O windguru é muito bom para ver o estado do mar, assim como outros sites, por exemplo http://maretec.mohid.com/ondas/Portugal.htm
> 
> Qualquer destes sites é melhor que o IM para este tipo de previsão.



Quanto à Costa Vincentina, nunca lá estive e acredito pelo que muitos me dizem que é uma excelente zona para isso e muito mais..., mas por agora, bem mais perto seria o ideal! 

Obrigado pelas sugestões.


----------



## MNeves (20 Out 2009 às 17:30)

Aqui vão umas quantas fotos que tirei hoje na Costa Vicentina 

Vila Nova de Milfontes:












Almograve:












Alguém me pode dizer quando é que vai haver mais "acção"  Quarta ou Quinta?


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Out 2009 às 19:28)

Caro MNeves,

  O mar, tal como já tinha dito, hoje ainda estava longe da sua máxima força, como se vê pelas fotos. Apesar disso, não deixam de ser muito bonitas, pois essa zona é espectacular. A minha família é de Aljezur e portanto conheço-a bem. Amanhã à tarde será a melhor altura para tirar umas fotos ao mar, embora na Quinta ainda esteja o mar grande. Se for, agradecia que postasse aqui as mesmas, penso que vai valer a pena!


----------



## psm (20 Out 2009 às 19:47)

Devo referir que a ondulação não dará nada de expcional pois a area de geração, e seu espectro não é muito grande, e a velocidade de deslocamento da depressão não foi muito grande.
  Volto a escrever novamente o windguru baseia-se muito no GFS, e ele tem muitas falhas nas previsões ao nivel de ondulação.

O IM seu modelo matemático baseia-se muito na velocidade do vento, e falta modelar a ondulação que existente no mar na altura em que é baseada a previsão(é muito bom quando uma frente está 12 horas a atravessar o continente) mas no mar de fundo às vezes falha.


Devo salientar se há previsão muito dificil de fazer é a ondulação são N variaveis, teria de haver uma grelha de sensores no oceano para modelar a ondulação existente ao longo de trajecto tanto da depressão como a area de geração a ela associado.


----------



## Brunomc (20 Out 2009 às 20:47)

Boas Fotos MNeves 

adoro esses sitios


----------



## MNeves (20 Out 2009 às 20:50)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Caro MNeves,
> 
> O mar, tal como já tinha dito, hoje ainda estava longe da sua máxima força, como se vê pelas fotos. Apesar disso, não deixam de ser muito bonitas, pois essa zona é espectacular. A minha família é de Aljezur e portanto conheço-a bem. Amanhã à tarde será a melhor altura para tirar umas fotos ao mar, embora na Quinta ainda esteja o mar grande. Se for, agradecia que postasse aqui as mesmas, penso que vai valer a pena!



Estou a pensar em ir amanhã a Porto Côvo e Ilha do Pessegueiro e na Quinta talvez à Zambujeira e Cabo Sardão 
E claro que irei tirar fotos


----------



## Vince (20 Out 2009 às 21:06)

Boas fotos 

O principal ainda está a caminho, como se vê nestas animações:


*18z hoje até 12z Quinta-feira*











*Boiá de Leixões:*


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Out 2009 às 21:16)

psm disse:


> Devo referir que a ondulação não dará nada de expcional pois a area de geração, e seu espectro não é muito grande, e a velocidade de deslocamento da depressão não foi muito grande.
> Volto a escrever novamente o windguru baseia-se muito no GFS, e ele tem muitas falhas nas previsões ao nivel de ondulação.



Não posso discutir acerca das falhas dos modelos de previsão da ondulação, pois não estou a par de como funcionam realmente. Mas estou convencido que, sem ser excepcional (ondulações destas e maiores acontecem algumas vezes por Inverno), a ondulação será bastante grande. São muitos sites que conheço que modelam esta ondulação a rondar os 6 metros, e ainda para mais com um período a rondar os 15 segundos, não apenas um.

Mais uma vez sem entrar em detalhes técnicos, em termos experimentais não noto que o Windguru tenha muitas falhas, desde que quem o utiliza saiba interpretar e adaptar os dados fornecidos ao local. Sim, porque se nos formos fiar exactamente no que ele nos diz, podemos cair em grandes asneiras, não o nego. Sesimbra não vai apanhar obviamente ondulação de 6 metros, nem carcavelos e Costa da Caparica terão a mesma ondulação que o Guincho ou Ericeira! Assim como Carrapateira (Aljezur) não terá a mesma ondulação que Lagos! Mas tomando um local de referência e utilizando sempre esse mesmo local, consigo prever bem a força do swell e ,olhando a sua direcção, período, intensidade do vento, tenho conseguido quase sempre "acertar" o estado do mar.

ps: A bóia de Leixões já indica ondulação de 2,5/3,5 com grande tendência a subir. Amanhã de manhã, aposto que serão registadas na bóia ondulação média de 4/5 metros e algumas ondas podem chegar a 7/8/9 metros.


----------



## MSantos (20 Out 2009 às 21:16)

Belas fotos *MNeves *


----------



## Vince (21 Out 2009 às 11:30)

Gráficos de duas bóias

Leixões






Sines


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2009 às 13:50)

> *Mau tempo fecha cinco barras marítimas*
> 
> A forte ondulação do mar e o mau tempo levaram ao fecho de cinco barras marítimas esta quarta-feira.
> 
> ...



Correio da Manhã


----------



## MNeves (21 Out 2009 às 17:59)

Como prometido, aí vão umas fotos de Porto Côvo e Ilha do Pessegueiro hoje à tarde 

Porto Côvo :



























Ilha do Pessegueiro:


----------



## stormy (23 Out 2009 às 10:30)

belas fotos dessa tua linda terra, que tambem é minha....na lagoa da santo andre os temporais atlanticos sempre foram algo de magico de se ver....as ondas gigantescas, o vento....infelizmente só posso ir lá nos fim de semanas, devido á escola


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2009 às 12:31)

> *Barra S. Martinho do Porto encerrada*
> 
> _A barra de São Martinho do Porto, distrito de Leiria, está encerrada desde as 09:30 de hoje, devido às condições meteorológicas adversas, disse à Lusa fonte da Marinha._
> 
> ...


Destak


Além do alerta amarelo devido à agitação marítima, o IM lançou também alertas referentes ao vento que nas terras altas do norte e centro, poderá atingir rajadas na ordem dos 75km/h.


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Dez 2009 às 19:27)

Mais uma incursão a Angeiras para comprar peixinho fresco
e ver o mar. Dois coelhos com uma cajadada.
E surpresa das surpresas não esperava encontrar o 
mar tão revolto.
E como a beleza não reside só nos céus e nos meteoros
lembrei-me hoje do vasto Oceano que nos abraça:






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Que ventos fortes a Ocidente provocam tal agitação.
É que hoje , à hora em que foram tiradas estas fotos,
nem uma aragem.


----------



## Veterano (9 Dez 2009 às 22:17)

nimboestrato disse:


> Que ventos fortes a Ocidente provocam tal agitação.
> É que hoje , à hora em que foram tiradas estas fotos,
> nem uma aragem.



  É bem verdade, nimboestrato, hoje pelas 8,00 horas, no meu trajecto diário para Rio Tinto, também reparei na altura e força anormal fas ondas em Matosinhos, sem vento aparente que o justificasse.

  De tal forma, que nem um surfista se atrevia a desafiá-las, coisa rara...

  Será que nas profundezas do oceano, algo se cozinha?


----------



## MSantos (10 Dez 2009 às 01:53)

Belas fotos *nimboestrato*

Já tenho saudades de ver o mar, aqui em Bragança isso é um pouco dificil


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Dez 2009 às 19:56)

Belas fotos, nimbostratus, as ondas deviam estar magníficas. Eu até tinha referido a possibilidade de haver grandes ondas ontem noutro tópico:



Jorge_scp disse:


> Já agora, queria apontar também para quarta-feira a chegada de uma ondulação (5/6 m + período 16) que, devido à fraca intensidade do vento e direcção off-shore, poderá atingir alturas na zona de rebentação bastante consideráveis!




Para mim, este tipo de ondulações que foram geradas no Atlântico Norte e nos chegam sem o vento e a acompanhar são ainda mais belas que as grandes ondulações dos dias de tempestade, pois as ondas são geralmente mais altas e perfeitas, metem respeito! Não é preciso muito vento ou mau tempo para se ver grandes ondas, por vezes!


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Dez 2009 às 15:06)

Também no Mar este Inverno está vigoroso:
A piscina do Siza em Leça estava há  uma hora atrás com estas texturas:







[/URL][/IMG]

E como a ondulação ainda tem tendência para aumentar
e a maré amanhã terá maior amplitude , revisitarei em breve o alteroso Oceano.
Amanhã estarei lá outra vez.
Mais uma da praia de Leça, hoje .






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kikofra (29 Dez 2009 às 15:09)

Boas vou hoje para a praia da vieira o que posso esperar em termos de ondulação até ao 2 dia do proximo ano?


----------



## Brigantia (29 Dez 2009 às 15:10)

nimboestrato disse:


> Também no Mar este Inverno está vigoroso:
> A piscina do Siza em Leça estava há  uma hora atrás com estas texturas:
> 
> E como a ondulação ainda tem tendência para aumentar
> ...




Excelentes registos
Ficamos à espera de mais amanhã


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Dez 2009 às 14:38)

Fui fotografar o Oceano mas foi nos céus que houve motivos de interesse:
Desde logo um aguaceiro no Atlântico






[/URL][/IMG]

O Mar estava mais calmo,ainda que muito agitado.
Como agitados andam os céus. 






[/URL][/IMG]
aviso: ( não é montagem )

Fui à praia fotografar a ondulação e perdi-me nos Céus...


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Dez 2009 às 14:49)

nimboestrato disse:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> aviso: ( não é montagem )
> 
> Fui à praia fotografar a ondulação e perdi-me nos Céus...



Essa nuvem nessa foto, parece ser um dinossauro com as patas na posição sentado, o seu enorme pescoço e a cabeça do dinossauro. Fantástica foto Nimboestrato.


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Dez 2009 às 14:59)

Algarvio 1980 :
-Eu dria que aqui se pode ver o que um Homem quiser ( ehehehe)






[/URL][/IMG]

Claro que perante tal cenário defronte, tirei logo umas quantas...


----------

